# Wanting to move to America from Ireland- Any help appreciated



## carrie_kk (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi guys,
I know there are loads of these threads but thought I would post my own as everyones situation is different. Any input is deeply appreciated as I feel like I am going round in circles.

I am 24, living in Ireland and wanting to move to America (preferably California) for a year or so to work. 

I graduated with a degree in the summer of 2009 from a Photography course I attended in Wales (which has ruled me out of getting a visa through USIT) Since then I have been working in a hotel, waitressing and bartending and am also a freelance photographer (which I don't think qualifies me as having a years work experience)

If I did move over, I would have no problem working in a hotel/ bar/ restaurant but obviously I would prefer to get a photography job with a magazine or studio. However, I think the chances of getting that are very slim as I haven't got any experience in working for a magazine so sponsorship is out the window!

I don't have any contacts in America unfortunately. I'm single. No kids. No criminal record... 

I can't think of anything else you might need to know!

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------

